# JBL AquaBasis plus



## Nick16 (21 Jun 2010)

used to use aquabasis in all my tanks and i love the stuff. 

changed to eco complete for my 4x2x2 and im already thinking of going back to aquabasis. despite it turning the water pink if you fiddle too much, its cheap and really effective!


----------



## bigmatt (23 Jun 2010)

If you're going low tech i'd think about dropping the nutrient rich substrate altogether and saving your brass!  I'm planning a low-tech tank and intend to use inert gravel with root tabs (if i use any rooted plants - still haven't made my mind up!) and then EI dosing the water column to get better growth in the rhizome plants and mosses).  Nutrient substrate shouldn't do any harm, it just seems like a bit of a waste of money if you don't need it!
Hope this helps
Matt


----------

